# Grizzly 8" jointer -- first impressions



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Max. depth of cut: 1/8" 
Max. rabbeting depth: 1/2" *
Seems to be the norm on all the machines I checked into.
Wondering if the out feed table hand wheel's handle will fit into the fence hand wheel bore ?


----------



## semi75 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have had this jointer for a month and guess what…

THE DANG KEY WAS MISSING on the infeed table handle too. I took another 4 days for it to arrive.

Everything went together fairly easily other than lining up and tensioning the belt was a real pain in the arse for me. I like you idea and will try it when I need to retension the belt.

I'm also not entirely thrilled with the way the fence slides across the table, it catches. Per the manual this is the updated fence and I can't say I'm overly impressed with it. I had my mechanic/woodworker father n law to look at it also to see if I was missing an adjustment but he did not find one either.

For the price it's worth it and adjusting the tables was realitively painless and I did not need to shim anything which was a worry. I did have to adjust the tables and zero the scale but that was expected and very easy to do.

It'a almost like I worte this review.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Very informative and complete. Glad to see the tailgate shipping went well for you after another blog entry earlier today on a Grizzly planer. Seems like you lucked out having it delivered by UPS.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for a well written review.

I have the 6" version of this jointer and I have made one discovery. If I use the jointer without the dust collector connected and running, the discharge chute will plug up quickly. I'm curious if this is also true of the 8" version.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

richgreer I have the Ridgid 6" jointer( 4" duct) and the same thing happens to my jointer.I think it is just a matter of a large volume of chips at high rate.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

(Not to sound like a brand snob, and nothing bad about grizzly) , but THAT's why I buy Delta Machinery….
A lot of the reviews I have read on grizzly tools have been some what bad. I wonder if quality control is going down because of the rise in over seas labor cost's. I'm sorry that you had these problems, great detailed review.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

richgreer, this one didn't clog, but my test board wasn't that large.

Dusty56, I guess I'm just slow; I should have figured out the scale setting included rabbeting as well as jointing. I know the bolt size on the handwheel-I will probably just mail-order one.

Grizzly really needs to update the manual/assembly instructions, though. The included manual had multiple differences from the real world.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the 656P version and it is pretty nice. I too did have the noisy shutdown, but I found out that one of the pins that goes onto the pully needed tightened up. One of the two was loose. After this was fixed it's all good.

A few of my items were already put on when the unit arrived. Nothing like trying to hunt for an item only to find out it's already attached, LOL.

I too wonder if quality is going down also. Not with just Grizzly, but with a lot of other companies as well and not just in power tools either. 

Good review BTW..

Kevin


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

As noted in the update above, most of the noise was coming from a loose infeed table handwheel and the fence assembly. The noise level at this point is quite acceptable.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I like the rolling base-EXCEPT the foot lever collapses every time the front wheel hits a bump. PLEASE SEE NEW PICTURES. I added a keeper that prevents the front wheel from suddenly collapsing. The scrap maple was reinforced with two pieces of plain steel strap for TWO reasons-the first for strength/wear, and the second to shim out the standard 2 1/2" wide board to 2 3/4", just slightly narrower than the gap behind the lever. Although the pictures don't show it, when the wheel lever is UP, the keeper rides on top, and deploys automatically when you step down on the wheel lever.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

The Woodruff key arrived. Installation did not cure the wobble of the infeed table crank handle. Any suggestions on how to tighten the fit?


----------



## Kennyg (Jan 15, 2011)

Dusty56 Go look under the Bush!


----------

